# Ladies of the night in Bonn!!



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
On just reading the latest news,the post about Dyslexia came to mind.....
"Prostitutes in Bonn,are to be taxed by the... Meter" (This is TRUE!)

The mind boggles,they have not catered for people who have difficulty in reading,or ... Measuring? LOL.
Ted.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-ticket-machines-permission-ply-trade.html

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The thought of it made my knees tremble. :wink: 

It's been a while since I had trembly knees. :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How long does the ticket last?

Just interested you understand  

Aldra


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Behave yourselves,Aldra!. Now its not for me to cast Asparagus,but!,who is a regular "Night Owl?. Never mind that,but someone with no knowledge of German,pulling up in their 7-8 METRE?LOL M/home in Bonn, could spend a night they will never forget if they purchase a TICKET!
That will be my excuse to Jennifer,last one there is a sissy.
Gearjammer.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jented 

It wont work, Jennifer will suss it out immediately

Dream on 

Aldra


----------

